# T/C Venture??



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Today I fondled the T/C Venture and I was immediately in love. I just loved the light weight and contour feel, almost seemed small as it controlled so easily. I have researched more and I really like what I see. I have an Omega and love it. They even have a $50 rebate going for the rest of the month. I like the adjustable trigger and what I read about the barrels I like too. I would likely have to go with the 308. I am just set upon sticking with 308 bullets as I have invested about $300 in 308 bullets. 
Does anyone have any experience with these? $600 with 3-9x40 in Realtree Max1 camo.








What difference would there really be between a big game rifle and a varmint rifle?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

You typically can't say this to a man/hunter. However, from what I've read you have too many guns! 

Looks really nice.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> You typically can't say this to a man/hunter. However, from what I've read you have too many guns!
> 
> Looks really nice.


Where is that man card that you somehow stole? You are a disgrace to men everywhere! That is like calling someone too good looking or too rich! :mrgreen: These are my investments.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> JuddCT said:
> 
> 
> > You typically can't say this to a man/hunter. However, from what I've read you have too many guns!
> ...


 -oooo- 
I hope you don't try to use that one on the Mrs. They know better.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

My Mrs let me buy another AR as an investment the day after the election!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cooky said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > JuddCT said:
> ...


I may be able to argue that they hold their value much better than what she spends money on...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I forgot to mention this part that I found to be quite surprising!








3 shot group in 1" or less at 100 yards, T/C Venture will shoot MOA groups guaranteed. If not completely satisfied T/C will certify MOA accuracy or replace with a new Venture.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Just in case you didn't see the other post about this very rifle:

"When I was deciding on a low cost range gun in the .243 I looked at all the above mentioned. In fact, I was ready to buy the Venture simply because Gallensons has it for $350.00 before a $50.00 mail in rebate making the gun only $300.00 I will admit the gun feels more solid but I was not a fan of the half covered action which makes it a little more difficult to drop in rounds at the range. Also the action seemed a little gritty to me. The final kicker that made me go a different route was the fact that I can buy after market stocks and other upgrades for the one I went with which was the Marlin x7. I read a ton of reviews and by in large the Marlin had better reviews then the Venture. My brother inlaw purchased one (Marlin X7) at that same time and has had amazing results so far, shooting several 3/4 inch 5 shot groups. I am waiting for my scope to get here but once it does I will take it out to the range and post pics along with a full review of the gun."


----------



## gregkdc (May 19, 2008)

Go buy one and let us know how it shoots! You only have until the end of the month to get the $50 discount.
I was looking at one real hard the other day but I am kind of on the fence about buying a new rifle, I'm still not sure if it is the gun or me that is causing the large groups. Anyways they have pretty good reviews, a good warranty and the rifling sounds interesting. The construction seemed more durable than other entry level rifles similar to a svage 111 or weatheby vanguard. Bad things that I have read about the gun is that it has a plastic clip and the bolt can come open when hiking around.


----------



## Boly (Sep 23, 2008)

I bought a Venture in .223 Rem. and took it to the range for the first time on Friday. After initially sighting in I found it didn't seem to like the Federal 55 gr. loads but it was grouping very tight with Hornady 50 gr. SP loads. I think I will stick with the Hornady loads for now. The only thing I wish I could change on it is the magazine but I can live with it. Overall I would say it's a great gun for the money.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I read an article tonight in Field & Stream that compared the following guns in .308:

-Howa Hogue M1500
-Marlin X7
-Ruger American Rifle
-Savage Model 11 Trophy Hunter XP
-Thompson/Center Venture Compact
-Weatherby Vanguard Series 2

Of those six rifles they really liked the Marlin, Ruger, and Venture. The drawback on the Marlin seemed to be the detachable magazine. The drawback they mentioned with the Venture was the compact size and the trigger seemed to heavy and creep. However, they all rated fairly well. The guy shot three three-shot groups, measured them and took an overall average. He allowed the barrels to cool between groups. He was using .308 Federal Premium Match ammo loaded with 168-grain bullets.

The Marlin had an average group of .713" and the smallest group was .200"

The Ruger had an average group of .780" and the smallest group was .372"

The Venture had an average group of .816" and the smallest group was .446"

His overall favorite was the Marlin X7.

I'll be fondling these three very soon.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

The Marlin is supposedly a cheap 700 action from Remington.....


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

The Marlin I have does not have the detachable magazine. Its the X7 model in the .243. My scope showed up today so I plan on getting out to the range this weekend. I will let ya know how it does. As I mentioned before, my bother in laws shot 3 different 3/4 inch 5 shot groups. One with factory Hornady ammo and the other two with some reloads I loaded.


----------



## gregkdc (May 19, 2008)

JuddCT said:


> I read an article tonight in Field & Stream that compared the following guns in .308:
> 
> -Howa Hogue M1500
> -Marlin X7
> ...


Could you reference the article? I still haven't bought a gun but I am starting to narrow down my choices. This article seems to go opposite to most of the reviews I have read concerning the Weatherby, Howa or Savage rifles unless their biggest determining factor for favoring a rifle is the price. That being said if your gun can shoot well with most ammo why would you want to pay more?
I have handled several Ruger American rifles from different stores and honestly for how sloppy the bolt is and the over all workmanship I can't figure out what all of the hype is about.

The Marlin seems a little better however; The current gun that I am trying to get away from has some legitimate issue like an excessively long throat is a NEF handy rifle owned by Marlin at the time it was made, so needless to say I have trust issues with Marlin.
On the other hand I have almost never heard anything bad about the other 3 rifles listed. They also feel a lot more solid with their construction and over all quality on tollerances etc.
Does anybody know what the warranties are like on all of these rifles both for accuracy and parts? Also it would be nice to compare customer service and how easy it is to modify these rifles.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

My wife won one of these in 30.06 at a gun raffle a year ago. I too had heard great things about it. I have not shot it yet or even put optics on it either. We were trying to decide if we should keep it or sell it for a shot gun. we are not to into rifle shooting. The gun dealer that we picked the rifle up from did tell us that T/C will honer the 3 shot 1" group. If you can't get that grouping send it back & they will put it in a vise & shoot to be sure it wasn't the butt behind the butt plate and if it dose not shoot a 1" group a new rifle is on the way. Also there is a recall on the rifles too. Check out the info on it!


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

Bax* said:


> The Marlin is supposedly a cheap 700 action from Remington.....


If you'd ever seen one out of the stock, you'd know that's just a ridiculous rumor.

It does share some traits with the 700, but what tubular receiver doesn't? The X7 is a unique action. It's arguably closer to the Savage 10, than a Remington 700. 
It had been under development for several years, before Remington even came into the picture. As Marlin has always said - It was engineered from the ground up to be a quality rifle that was not expensive to manufacture, rather than a cheap version of an existing action with some shortcuts taken to save costs.

My wife bought an XL7 (.30-06) for me as a donor action in 2009. I ended up not going through with the build, and started looking for excuses to get rid of it.

Since 2009, I've been able to spend a bit of time behind some Marlin X7s, (many) Weatherby Vanguards, Ruger Americans, TC Venture, Savage Edge/Axis, Howa 1500s, and the "wonderful" Rem 770 (and it's other forms). As I get an opportunity to shoot one of the 'new' releases, I bring along any competing rifle that's available.

None of them are _bad_ rifles (well... maybe the 770). Most of them are fairly decent, but the Ruger American, Weatherby Vanguard, and Marlin X7s always come out on top for accuracy and rifle-to-rifle consistency.

The Vanguards are plagued by recalls and parts failures. So, that should be tossed out immediately.

The American has a super cheesy magazine design that's a PITA to load, and rattles in the stock.
The X7s have a blind magazine.

Pick your poison. -8/-

Me?
I chose to stick with the XL7.
Average of five 100-yard 5-shot groups on the last trip to the range: 0.381 inches.
Largest group of the day: 0.498 inches.

If I didn't already own the X7, I may have been swayed toward the American. But, I hate the stock and that stupid magazine.


----------



## gregkdc (May 19, 2008)

Squigie;

Thanks for the info I will be taking a second look at the Marlin x7 rifles, was that factory or handloads that you got your groups with?


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

Those groups were with a handload, but the rifle prints 5/8" to 3/4" (0.625-0.750") groups with factory 165 gr Remington Core-Lokts and printed some supremely impressive groups with 180 gr Norma Oryx and Vulcan factory loads (averaged a bit over 3/8").


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

@greg

The Field & Stream article referenced is by shooting editor David Petzal and it appears in the December 2012/January 2013 issue. You should be able to find it on shelves right now at your local store. It's on pages 76-83.


----------

